# International Concert Organist dies



## Krummhorn

Carlo Curley has passed away at age 59, too young.

A prolific concert organist whose mastery of the organ console has been unparalleled by but a few in the world.

Carlo had a long association with Allen Organs and owned a touring instrument as well. He will be missed.

RIP, Carlo ♫♫♫

Kh


----------



## Praeludium

On his website there's this video :






He seemed to be a great person on the top of being a great organist.


----------

